# What would you secretly wish for?



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

With many works that were virtually unknown or thought of to be lost forever, but slowly over the centuries, decades are being rediscovered and brought to light, what type of musical manuscript by your favorite(s) composer(s) do secretly hope would be unearthed or brought to light? I know a lot of composers set aside numerous musical manuscripts as either incomplete or they simply finished it the piece and put it aside to move on to other projects, and of course worse of all they destroyed the manuscript.

I would bring me infinite joy, maybe not infinite, but I'll be very happy if the following manuscripts were to ever show up:

A manuscript that reads:
Symphony in B flat Major by W.A Mozart dated 1791
Piano concerto in A Major by F.P Schubert dated 1828

Just to name a few, because there would be a lot that I would secretly wish for. :lol:

Anyways, what are some of your deepest, although unlikely to happen, wishes?


'It's always in the attic, that's where your search should be directed'

TPS:tiphat:


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Mahler's early works, especially the Student Symphony, the Piano Quintet and the opera "Die Argonauten". Also, by some miracle, to find that the works contained in the Dresden Archive weren't destroyed.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

The manuscript to Sibelius' 8th Symphony. He probably burned it though.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

A completed manuscript of Beethoven's MacBeth Overture and first act. Surely it never existed, but I dream of it.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Also a completed manuscript of Beethoven's C Major Violin Concerto, WoO 5.

As it stands, there is only an uncompleted fragment. Pity.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Medieval music for the earliest traditional ballads (13th -15th centuries) - Judas (Child 23), Robin & Gandeleyn (115) & Riddles Wisely Expounded (1). Or the authentic 18th century tunes for the wonderful Scots ballads recited by Mrs Brown of Falkland (who had no singing voice).


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

That someone would publish the long lost studio recording of Sviatoslav Richter playing Bach's Goldberg variations!

/ptr


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Any music Carolan wrote for sacred purposes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm tickled by the idea that one day someone will unwittingly activate the mechanism of a secret compartment in a desk or a trunk and find complete manuscripts for a cycle of string quartets by Mahler tucked away in there.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm tickled by the idea that one day someone will unwittingly activate the mechanism of a secret compartment in a desk or a trunk and find complete manuscripts for a cycle of string quartets by Mahler tucked away in there.


Now that would be a very interesting find.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

According to a rumor, when Bruckner died in 1896, some of his admirers took pages from the incomplete?  finale of his 9th symphony ,and these have been lost. In fact, he may have actually cocmpleted it !
Enough was there to make a reconstruction, but some pages may actually be missing .What if they could be found ?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If we are fantasizing, how about a Richard Strauss Symphony No. 3 that develops the opening fanfare of Also Sprach Zarathustra into a symphonic handling rather than a seemingly whimsical tone poem handling. That piece never lived up to the promise of its opening.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

superhorn said:


> According to a rumor, when Bruckner died in 1896, some of his admirers took pages from the incomplete? finale of his 9th symphony ,and these have been lost. In fact, he may have actually cocmpleted it !
> Enough was there to make a reconstruction, but some pages may actually be missing .What if they could be found ?


Per Wiki: "...collectible hunters ransacked Bruckner's house soon after his death. Sketches for the Finale have been found as far away from Austria as Washington D.C. Large portions of the movement were almost completely orchestrated, and even some eminent sketches have been found for the coda (the initial crescendo/28 bars, and the progression towards the final cadence, even proceeding into the final tonic pedalpoint/in all 32 bars), but only hearsay suggesting the coda would have integrated themes from all four movements: The Bruckner scholars Max Graf and Max Auer reported that they have actually seen such a sketch when they had access to the manuscripts, at that time in the possession of Franz Schalk. Today such a sketch appears to be lost."


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've always felt that the world is much poorer for the absence of a Brahms cello concerto. I'm sure I would love it, but really, it would be just one more romantic cello concerto. 

Much more exciting, to me, is stuff concerning really early music. If some kind of great, highly detailed document about, say, music in Roman Egypt were to be uncovered, I'd love that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rather than a cello concerto, I think a Brahms clarinet concerto would have been outstanding. His use of the instrument in his late chamber works is fantastic.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

A big orchestral work by Ravel. Like a symphony.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The rest of _L'Arianna_ by Monteverdi, please.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish that you could find the original manuscripts of the Scarlatti keyboard sonatas. That woulod be the finding of the millenium for me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I wish that Schubert had written a cello concerto, and of course, a violin concerto.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

A completed sixth piano concerto from Beethoven. I might want to hear that even more than a tenth symphony!


----------



## Mordred (Mar 15, 2012)

Schumann piano concertos 2-10!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> A big orchestral work by Ravel. Like a symphony.


That would be great!

Also when it comes to Ravel, it would be great if he composed more music in his Neoclassicist period (after Le tombeau de Couperin), something in style of piano concerti.

Another thing - more structured works by Gershwin, like a symphony, concerti for instruments other than piano, a string quartet would be excellent, too!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> Another thing - more structured works by Gershwin, concerti for instruments other than piano,


Yes. Since he was a jazz aficionado, a sax concerto would have been great. Other things I would have wanted from composers:

- Debussy: a piano concerto and a complete Afternoon of a Faun suite
- Schumann: a second piano concerto
- Schubert: a concerto (for any instrument)
- Enescu: a violin or a piano concerto
- Dukas: a second symphony
- Korngold: more concertos
- Holst: a trombone concerto
- Berlioz: a guitar concerto
- Vivaldi: more lute concertos
- Sibelius: a piano concerto
- Mahler: an opera that actually survived
- Tchaikovsky: a second violin concerto


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I love piano concertos, so I wish Brahms had written another few of those

Ravel and Mahler: more ANYTHING. They both just plain leave me wanting more


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Id also like a PC by Debussy, but his fantasy is pretty close - and a wonderful work!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> Id also like a PC by Debussy, but his fantasy is pretty close - and a wonderful work!


I agree, A PC by Debussy would be an excellent find. Now if only he wrote one and tucked it away somewhere (like in the attic!!!) and forgot about it. I can almost hear the concerto in my head, or how I imagine it would it sound like.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

If we're talking about pieces we know exist, but the full scores are lost:

_Prometheus Unbound_ by Havergal Brian, which, from what I've read, would completely trump the Gothic in terms of size.

Villa-Lobos' Fifth Symphony, which is the last of a trio of 'war symphonies' (No. 3 "War", No. 4 "Victory" and No. 5 "Peace") by the Brazilian composer.

For pieces I wish composers could've written, I keep going back to the thought of a symphony by George Gershwin. His piano concerto proved he can infuse a classical form with his own unique style, so I often wonder how he would've tackled arguably the greatest of classical forms.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Another (pianistic) thing I would have loved is that the Gentleman record executive at RCA records who turned down Sergei Rachmaninov's offer to record the complete Beethoven sonatas would have been vaporized in to thin air and gentle intelligent person would have stepped in and said, "certainly Mr Rachmaninov you can record anything You like including the complete Beethoven!"

/ptr


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Dukas apears to have destroyed another symphony he wrote, and only one survives today .


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Although I don't agree with the idea that Mendelssohn's music is superficial because of his (perhaps only seemingly and generally) happy life, I still secretly dream of music by a more tortured Mendelssohn if he had lived longer and suffered just a little bit more, just out of curiosity. But what a horrible thing this is for me to wish for, especially on one of my favorite composers!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

And thirdly it struck me to day in a moment of bliss, that it would bloody wonderful if someone would discover that Olivier Messiaen had written half a dozen string quartets throughout his life, starting with one around the time he wrote "La nativité du Seigneur" and ending during the last years of his life!!

(I'm just reading up on the longish string quartet thread and got inspired !)

/ptr


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Another work that I would like to be unveiled in the next years is Haydn's double bass concerto, especially since he was one of the first composers to write music for the instrument as a soloist. Unfortunately, as far as I know, that concert has been destroyed


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish for another 50 piano sonatas by Haydn.... and for Mozart to have composed till the ripe old age of 100.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven's lost cello concerto!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> ... and for Mozart to have composed till the ripe old age of 100.


Yes! I would like to hear K1826!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Jerome said:


> Yes! I would like to hear K1826!


It would have been a real Romantic era piece, wouldn't it? Just imagine, a 100-year-old Mozart would have had the chance to mentor Schubert, might have composed pieces for Clara Schumann and Franz Liszt to play in concert, and would have died the same year as Robert Schumann.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

More piano concertos from Scriabin!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Sibelius's* 8th symphony and a few operas...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

4'33" the Overture but I'm a sick puppy..............


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Ummm.. The 3rd and 4th movements of Schubert's Unfinished. Highly unlikely though,,


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

King Lear by Verdi. He did plan to compose this.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Wagner to give up on the opera and make a few more symphonies and write a few piano concertos...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm going to throw in a non-classical one: for Pain of Salvation to return to their older sound and compose another album as masterful as The Perfect Element Part One.  Or, hey, they've touched on a bunch of genres anyway. So I'll go with Daniel Gildenlow (their frontman) to compose a piano concerto!


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish that the Soviet government had not been so oppressive of their creative talent. We know how this impacted the famous composers, but think too of all the potential careers that were ruined due to politics.

Also, as a cellist, pretty much any cello concerto by a major composer who did not write one.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

la quatrième: I wouldn't mind if someone discovered that Edward Elgar and/or Gustav Holst and/or Ralph Vaughan Williams had written lots more music for the king of instruments, the organ! Don't think Holst wrote anything other than the "Arpeggio Study (1892) for the organ, there's a Toccata from 1924 that I've never heard, anyone know if it's for organ? And RVW only wrote a hand full or works and Elgar's oeuvre is wide enough to fill a CD (Two lovely sonatas!!)

Why could they not have written 2 - 3 full scale Organ Symphonies or any form or lengthy works each, as in the French romantic tradition, but with their distinctly British flavour, now, that would make me happy if someone found! How lovely wouldn't it be to hear the grand old Willis of any English Cathedral sing the symphonic praise from one of these!

/ptr


----------

